# Duck calls....anyone else make them?



## Big Al (Jul 5, 2008)

Finally got into making calls, been wanting to for years. Here are some of my most recent ones.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 6, 2008)

I make some duck calls. Here is one I made that my buddy said that it was ugly when we hunted with it in Mississippi. Two weeks later I entered it in the call makers contest at the Turkeyrama. 
Well, my call maker buddy was shocked when I emailed him this picture.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are a few more.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are nice Burl, are those premade acrylic stoppers or do you turn those yourself? Also in that last picture the band on the burled call on the right looks like it has been wrapped with wire, is that right? I want to try that but I want to be able to put something on it like a thick laquer but I have not found what I like yet. Nice calls though.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 7, 2008)

I used gold craft wire on a couple of calls. I buy some pre-made stoppers. I use three different sets of call guts. I have used several types of finishes on my calls. The best and quickest finish I use is CA  glue. (super glue)
I put it on while it is turning and it takes about 5 to 7 seconds to dry.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 11, 2008)

I dabble in them from time to time. Matter of fact, thats all I have been doing in the shop for the past month


----------



## dannybrig11 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice ones GADAWGS. Where are the ones with the elk antler that you make ?


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 14, 2008)

Most of those are on my home computer. I will find some of them tonight when I get a chance.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help Burl.


----------



## Southern Thunder (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a wood duck version.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you make the reeds and stoppers, or can you buy them?


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 4, 2008)

Southern Thunder said:


> Does anyone have a wood duck version.



I do, but will have to wait till I get home to post pictures. I make two styles, a 2 piece version and aone piece version. Best thing about a wood duck call is it can also be used as a predator call ( imitate a wounded rabbit) for coyotes, bobcats, etc. It can also be used as a locator call for turkeys



Twenty five ought six said:


> Do you make the reeds and stoppers, or can you buy them?



Personally, I make EVERYTHING associated with the call. I make my own toneboards and make my own bands as well. Bands are either made from brass tubing or antlers ( elk primarily, but some red stag as well)


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 4, 2008)

GADAWGS, do you make a coot call?  What was that meganser call you were using in Maryland?  Sure brought'em in!!!

Red


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 4, 2008)

That is sooooooooooo wrong And you notice I did not waste any shots on those nasty birds. But you will be pleased with the call I am working on just for you, I am going to call it the "Rogain" call


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 4, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> That is sooooooooooo wrong And you notice I did not waste any shots on those nasty birds. But you will be pleased with the call I am working on just for you, I am going to call it the "Rogain" call



It's spelled "Rogaine".   I would hate for you to go to all the trouble and  make me one of your finely tuned calls and spell the name wrong.

Red


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

That merganser call he makes works so well he can't keep those birds off of him!







Still waiting on that goose and woody call to test out for you........


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a bunch of wood duck calls ready for the GON show, come by an dlook at em. Wont have the goose calls ready yet, but after the show I plan on building a bunch of em


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 5, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> It's spelled "Rogaine".   I would hate for you to go to all the trouble and  make me one of your finely tuned calls and spell the name wrong.
> 
> Red



I cant spell it that way as it would be a copyright infringement
Cant believe you would try to set me up that way.
Both of you need to quit hijacking this thread


----------



## hevishot (Aug 5, 2008)

Lee..do you make any speckle belly calls?...


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 5, 2008)

Joe,
I have some guts at the house to make some. Once I do I will giv eya call and let you see how it sounds


----------



## hevishot (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds great, Lee...we are gonna need a couple.


----------



## Redstick (Aug 11, 2008)




----------

